# underrated guitars or exceptional value for the buck



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

It seems that the majority of us, myself included, GAS over high quality and usually, highly priced instruments. But what about the underdog guitars? The ones that don't have the big names or the sexy looks. What are the hidden jems off the beaten path that just blew you away and for a fraction of the cost? I am so unimpressed with the generic selection at Long & McQuade...the sea of Gibson, Epiphone, Fender and PRS...maybe a few Gretch and not much else. 

What _uncommon_ guitar regardless of its brand name or styling just blew you away when you played it. (new or used)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The Sub Sterling musicman guitar is an absolute smoke show. Everything below this post is irrelevant. Stop here. Seriously.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Above = 1 trick pony.


Epiphone les Paul plus top pro fx....whew that's a mouthful.
its an LP. it's a shredder. And it's got flame. All for under $1000. 
What more do you want?


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Well...as far as opinions go...the Music Man is not a bad choice, but any comparable PRS SE will give the Epi a run for the money and then some. But I still love the Squier Vintage Vibe series...awesome guitars and hands down better than Mexican made Fenders.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

If you can find one..... Fury Guitars out of Saskatoon makes great instruments and remain largely ignored. Very high bang for the buck factor.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> The Sub Sterling musicman guitar is an absolute smoke show. Everything below this post is irrelevant. Stop here. Seriously.


Are there any GTA shops that carry these? I've never seen them

- - - Updated - - -



Lincoln said:


> If you can find one..... Fury Guitars out of Saskatoon makes great instruments and remain largely ignored. Very high bang for the buck factor.


Thanks for posting this. I had no Idea there was another Canadian company producing unique instruments. VERY cool!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Cosmo music has one. $239. Have a tech set it up, if the action is high. It should be good though (I played it not too long ago).


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Anything I am going to post in the For Sale forum in the next month or two .:acigar:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

you did say "exceptional value" so heres my take.
I have a 1988 Epiphone Sheraton ll. This 335 type guitar plays better then any new Gibson 335 that I have ever played.
You see the Sheritons on the used market for 500-600 bucks.
If you like the 335 style, the Epi sheriton is the way to go.

Good luck with your quest...

G.
heres a quick peek at mine


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Squier tele custom II P 90. Ha d for. $140-$185 used. Amazing and the creme one is nice. Even the Chinese pus are good to go.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> If you can find one..... Fury Guitars out of Saskatoon makes great instruments and remain largely ignored. Very high bang for the buck factor.


Myles Goodwyn loves them. I sold him an old Fury prototype a few years back. Fun guy to talk too.

- - - Updated - - -



Scotty said:


> It seems that the majority of us, myself included, GAS over high quality and usually, highly priced instruments. But what about the underdog guitars? The ones that don't have the big names or the sexy looks. What are the hidden jems off the beaten path that just blew you away and for a fraction of the cost? I am so unimpressed with the generic selection at Long & McQuade...the sea of Gibson, Epiphone, Fender and PRS...maybe a few Gretch and not much else.
> 
> What _uncommon_ guitar regardless of its brand name or styling just blew you away when you played it. (new or used)


I find most of the guitars at L&M are dirty and poorly setup. Its also stressful being there to try them out. I took a nice 2009 SG home that felt like shit in the store but I recall someone telling me once that most guitars feel like shit in the store. I sent it to be setup from a good guy here in town and cleaned it all up. I won't be looking for a new guitar for a very long time now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Reverend seem to fly under the radar.

I picked up a 15th Anni Flatroc new for under a grand, shipped with a case.
Recently snagged a used Volcano and it too is a nice guitar.

I got a Squire CV Strat, at least I think it is, a while ago.
I'm quite surprised at the quality and payability of that guitar.
I picked it up for peanuts, big bang for the buck.

I was quite pleased with the Agile Harm baritone I got a few years ago.
Great fit and finish and the toaster pickups sound good in it too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i keep tellin you guys about them, one of these days someone may buy one, and then they'll know what i know:

















bone nut
grovers
long tenon neck
wilkinson bridge
solid mahogany body with a 3/8" flamed maple cap
bound body, neck and headstock
one piece *heel-less* canadian maple neck
made in korea
good pots and caps under recessed knobs.
good luck doing better than this for under $500 new.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

+1 for the sheratons I've owned. Same for the classic vibe tele custom. But the best "underrated guitar" was probably a PRS soapbar SE singlecut I had. I no longer own any of these guitars because I'm an idiot.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i keep tellin you guys about them, one of these days someone may buy one, and then they'll know what i know:
> made in korea


As long as it is made in Korea in the past 15 years, just buy the cheapest one with the features that you want. Often Epiphone will give you less for your money because they are owned by one of the big companies. The big companies get their margin - always. More bang for buck in the unknown brands which are often made in the same facilities by the same people.

My personal best for the least money:

Kraken Legion 3


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i keep tellin you guys about them, one of these days someone may buy one, and then they'll know what i know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one does look very nice!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is that thw patient's old sheraton?

Classic vibe/vintage modifieds. Hot damn.

Re: roxbury, are you positive that's a bone nut? Not synthetic bone (just omit a word in marketing)? I ask because $5000 guitars dont come with bone, so Im skeptical about a $500 one boasting as such. As for the rest of the specs, very nice.

I also want to add the yamaha AES series - should have bought one over my first gibson, but i wanted the name and the look, not just the look.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Scotty said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I had no Idea there was another Canadian company producing unique instruments. VERY cool!


basically a one-man operation that's been pumping out hand built, top quality guitars in Canada since the early 60's. He even makes his own pickups and bridges. My Fireball has never had a fret job and it's been played to death by 2 generations already. IMHO there is no better guitar made.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

My 50's Fender Roadworn Strat is my vote for the best bang for the buck. I bought it new for $750 a few yrs ago and is as good, if not better, than some of the Fender Custom shops I've had. It amazes me every time I pick it up.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rideski said:


> My 50's Fender Roadworn Strat is my vote for the best bang for the buck. I bought it new for $750 a few yrs ago and is as good, if not better, than some of the Fender Custom shops I've had. It amazes me every time I pick it up.


I agree. The road worns are a very good deal.

when I think about it, most guitars in the $500-1000 range are under rated. And often very good value for the buck. It's just a matter of taste. IMO few ppl really need a guitar >$1000. At that point you're paying for esthetics, craftsmanship, prestige and other subtleties. Nothing else is "guaranteed".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DrHook said:


> Well...as far as opinions go...the Music Man is not a bad choice, but any comparable PRS SE will give the Epi a run for the money and then some. But I still love the Squier Vintage Vibe series...awesome guitars and hands down better than Mexican made Fenders.


And I'd bet $100. you've never touched the Epi I've refernced above


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I too echo the comments about Squier Classic Vibe guitars. The Epiphone ES 339 has impressed me from day one . Another one that deserves mentioned and has never failed to put a smile on my face is my Republic Highway 61 resonator.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Agiles and Douglas guitars from Rondo can be veeeery good. My best sustaining guitar is actually a Douglas Spad.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Diablo said:


> And I'd bet $100. you've never touched the Epi I've refernced above


Please send cash or money order to.......

It was a video by Chappers and The Captain that set me off to find one..I still remember Chappers being so impressed with the trem not setting the guitar out of tune even with body slapping dives. I tried it, I just couldn't afford it at the time and then they were discontinued.....three years later...I still wouldn't mind taking a second look if I could find one.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Like a few others I highly recommend the Squier Classic Vibe and Vintage Modified line. They are great stock, and they are also nice modding platforms. And some of the Epi Sheratons can be amazing as well.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Guild DeArmond Starfire. Bought one brand new about 15 years ago for around $900 but you can pick them up used in the $500-$600 range if you can find one. I like it better than any 335 I've ever played. Here's a video, not me or my guitar but it's exactly the same as mine.

[video=youtube;4jWby9YxanM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jWby9YxanM[/video]


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I've always liked Danelectro guitars. You can pick them up for under 200$ and they have a nice vibe.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rollin Hand said:


> Agiles and Douglas guitars from Rondo can be veeeery good. My best sustaining guitar is actually a Douglas Spad.


I wondered how long it would be before Rondo was mentioned. I think the Agiles are a great bang for the buck but I am surprised about your Douglas.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I wondered how long it would be before Rondo was mentioned. I think the Agiles are a great bang for the buck but I am surprised about your Douglas.


Many people know that it is the same manufacturer (Agile and Douglas). Also, many of the Kraken guitars which I mentioned ship in Agile boxes and/or gigbags so the speculation is that they are made in the same facility.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

another vote for the Squier Classic Vibe series (I have a tele and s strat)
also, surprised the Yamaha Pacifica series hasn't been mentioned yet. I've got one of those too, and it's solid as hell.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Squier tele custom II P 90. Ha d for. $140-$185 used. Amazing and the creme one is nice. Even the Chinese pus are good to go.


Second that--I own one. It's a player and not going anywhere. Actually, every Vintage Modified I've played has been excellent, including the Cabronita and Jaguar. 

Another vote for the Classic Vibe series. No experience with the Strats, but the Teles are all knockouts. 

Last but certainly not least: G&L Tribute Series. Indonesian made like Squier's VM series. I have the mahogany ASAT Special--it's a dream machine. But the one that surprised me the most, because I don't know anyone else who owns one... G&L Fallout. Just any amazing, comfortable, affordable, versatile and highly recommendable guitar. 

Seriously, check out G&L's Fallout. I've seen used Fallouts sell for under $300 dollars on eBay--shocking price for what you get and the build quality. Everybody should own one.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We'll we're all buddies right? So I can let out the secret you've all been dancing around. 

Well truth be told the very best value IMO anywhere "with" a true original vintage content is the quality work from 1969-1984 in Japan. 
It's a long list. Here's some of the brands I know of and they do lay down the smack over most of the aforementioned stuff if not all. greco, Burny, Tokai, Vantage, Electra, El Dégas, Memphis, Sanox, Ibanez, Fernandez, Yamaha, ....

The list goes on. The last 4 neck thru body guitars have been inspected by a nationally renowned luthier saying "to recreate this level of quality work it would start at $2500". 

Best budget guitars - and true vintage specimens. I'm enamored with the hunt for these beauties. (Have you seen my recent NGD post) $720 of pure AMAZING WOW!!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

davewrites said:


> Last but certainly not least: G&L Tribute Series. Indonesian made like Squier's VM series.


Don't forget that before they changed the logo to the current small one, they had the large TRIBUTE logo - those ones were made in Korea and are outstanding as well. However, many people want big $$ for them - as one person on Nova Scotia kijiji is advertising their G&L S-500 for $500.



sambonee said:


> Well truth be told the very best value IMO anywhere "with" a true original vintage content is the quality work from 1969-1984 in Japan.
> It's a long list. Here's some of the brands I know of and they do lay down the smack over most of the aforementioned stuff if not all. greco, Burny, Tokai, Vantage, Electra, El Dégas, Memphis, Sanox, Ibanez, Fernandez, Yamaha, ....


Many great values...but the real truth is that the 'quality' didn't start until the mid '80s (though some exceptions are earlier, it wasn't consistent). The fact that 'Made In Japan' is somewhat synonymous with quality and therefor, value, doesn't actually mean that 'Made In Japan' and 'vintage from the 1960s' means even more value. There were very few decent Asian guitars in the '60s and even the '70s. The '80s was when they really emerged and the '90s was when they became premium (along with the prices). The quality of Asian guitars and Asian cars is, for the most part, a parallel course.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DrHook said:


> Please send cash or money order to.......
> 
> It was a video by Chappers and The Captain that set me off to find one..I still remember Chappers being so impressed with the trem not setting the guitar out of tune even with body slapping dives. I tried it, I just couldn't afford it at the time and then they were discontinued.....three years later...I still wouldn't mind taking a second look if I could find one.


I stand corrected.
my response was triggered by what I think often happens....someone picks up a $300. Epi in a store, doesn't like it, and then goes trumpeting around the internet how "all Epis suck!". I was clearly wrong in this case.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Diablo, I hear where you're coming from not to worry. Just like it's parent company Gibson, Epiphone has had their share of hits and misses too but it sure stings a lot when it's Gibson and you pay through the nose for quality you expect to be there. I don't knock Epis at all...for the longest time my favorite "sit at the computer and plug into a DAW" was *gasp* an Epi LP100. With a decent setup and a different set of pups it was the most comfortable sit down and "work" guitar I had because of it's slim design. I've had good fortune the last few years to buy what I wanted and make my own comparisons and I found that the PRS SE series was clearly an off the rack consistency winner needing only an action adjustment to suit the player. But that Pro/FX was damn sexy and if I had the money then..I would have bought one because it delivered. My opinion that I should have made clear was just that PRS beat the Epi from a cost point. And damn anyone who says a Les Paul shouldn't have a floyd...if it's good enough for Alex Lifeson..it's good enough for me


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Well then. I do love me an underdog off-brand guitbox.

I own two Sparrow guitars. The Vancouver based company is now defunct, but for a short time they made an exceptional (imo) product, imported from Peerless in Korea, for a very reasonable price. My two examples are a Rat Rod (Les Paul,) and a Big Daddy (Gretsch Country Club.) Both are phenominal playing guitars with excellent hardware and tuners, good electronics, and spectacular finishes. Compared to their name brand counterparts both were bargains at $800 & $1300 respectively.



















I'm also one of Agile's many fans. The higher end Agiles play like a million bucks, but only cost a few hundred. Great guitars, highly reccommend.

If I had to go mainstream, and I must admit that I do want to from time to time, I'd go with one of these;

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2014/Les-Paul-Melody-Maker.aspx

They go for considerably less than an LP Studio or even a Jr, and have a great feel and playability to them. Plus they have that great P90 Snarl. For me the icing on the cake is the full open book headstock as opposed to the traditional skinny Melody Maker headstock which I think is ugly.

Lots of great off brand stuff out there if you're willing to give it a shot.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Petey D said:


> I own two Sparrow guitars. The Vancouver based company is now defunct, but for a short time they made an exceptional (imo) product, imported from Peerless in Korea, for a very reasonable price. My two examples are a Rat Rod (Les Paul,) and a Big Daddy (Gretsch Country Club.) Both are phenominal playing guitars with excellent hardware and tuners, good electronics, and spectacular finishes. Compared to their name brand counterparts both were bargains at $800 & $1300 respectively.


I liked their model - too bad that they couldn't make a go of it but the guitar market is exceptionally competitive. All you need to do is to try to sell something on kijiji to find out how much people want to squeeze their nickels (but get something that's worth much more).


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

sulphur said:


> Reverend seem to fly under the radar.


Picked up a Reverend Warhawk II last summer for a great price.
Sounds/feels great. Nice hardware too. Korean made.
Mine has a black pg and block inlays.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> I liked their model - too bad that they couldn't make a go of it but the guitar market is exceptionally competitive. All you need to do is to try to sell something on kijiji to find out how much people want to squeeze their nickels (but get something that's worth much more).


I think Sparrow got a little too ambitious with their all Canadian made models, and that's what sunk them. 

Sparrow sort of evolved into Anchor Guitars, so they're not completely dead, some models still kicking around as well as the new Anchor brand, which I think are cut from the same cloth.
http://www.anchorguitars.com/


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I wondered how long it would be before Rondo was mentioned. I think the Agiles are a great bang for the buck but I am surprised about your Douglas.


I will admit to swapping out the nut for a Tusq XL and the bridge for a Gotoh TOM, but even before that it sustained really well -- now it's just crazy. It just needs pickups (stokers are not very good at all) to be amazing. 

Yes, I modded it, but I did so because the bones are really good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Petey D said:


> Well then. I do love me an underdog off-brand guitbox.


Those look................hot!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't share the enthusiasm for PRS SE, EPI, ESP and Squier.

I think for the most part you get what you pay for with those brands. Put it this way, I've owned all of the above but only have one Epi and none of the rest as of now.

I do have one fairly inexpensive guitar that stands above the crowd in my opinion.

It's an American Masters V I bought from a forum mate here. I think I paid less than $500 but I honestly can't remember. I do know it was one of the least costly guitars I own.

Currently it's the one I use for humbucker tones on stage while my high end guitars tend to stay home.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Those look................hot!


Yeah thanks lol, I'm a Psychobilly/Rockabilly guy who builds custom bikes and pre '65 cars in additon to being a music hobbyist. Flames are ingrained in my being at this point.

I'd be lying if I said the finishes weren't a big part of my decision to buy my guitars (I do have some non-flamed examples btw, a strat, an LP Jr, and a J200.) Throw in the grover tuners, K.A. pick ups with the full sized pots, plus the playability and tone of these things and I couldn't say no.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I don't share the enthusiasm for PRS SE, EPI, ESP and Squier.
> 
> I think for the most part you get what you pay for with those brands. Put it this way, I've owned all of the above but only have one Epi and none of the rest as of now.
> 
> ...



Fair comment, if we all had the same opinion life would be pretty boring. Besides, your input may enlighten the rest of us or give cause to do a little exploring. Sure I have my opinions..but I like hearing about other brands that I'm not familiar with or certain models I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

DrHook said:


> Fair comment, if we all had the same opinion life would be pretty boring. Besides, your input may enlighten the rest of us or give cause to do a little exploring. Sure I have my opinions..but I like hearing about other brands that I'm not familiar with or certain models I'm not familiar with.



File this under "thanks Captain Obvious" but, I find the lower you move in cost the more you really have to try them.

You can get bloody good guitars for little money, but I wouldn't narrow my search to any brand when you're below $500.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I AGREE.. bought mine at 12th fret , 1999...it the guitar i always reach for..















GuitarT said:


> Guild DeArmond Starfire. Bought one brand new about 15 years ago for around $900 but you can pick them up used in the $500-$600 range if you can find one. I like it better than any 335 I've ever played. Here's a video, not me or my guitar but it's exactly the same as mine.
> 
> [video=youtube;4jWby9YxanM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jWby9YxanM[/video


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Since either taking a huge bath when selling/trading or deciding to keep forever a few guitars I bought new, I've become a big fan of buying gently used. 

Like Milkman, I also believe that you get what you pay for, but this does not mean that I will buy a guitar sight unseen because of the brand. FWIW I also wasted a lot of money trying to "beat the man" by upgrading electronics & other components on offshore guitars, notably Epis. Although the new pots, pickups, tuners etc. improved these guitars, some more than others, I'd invested about as much as buying a used US Gibson, but when it came time to sell/trade the Epi I lost my shirt. 

Maybe not as oddball, but the ones at the top of my bang for the buck category are anything by G&L (U.S. or offshore), Hamer & Heritage. A Guild Bluesbird or PRS Bernie Marsden SE also make the short list. If you must have a traditional headstock, then an '06 or newer Highway 1 Strat/Tele or mid 90s - mid 2000s SG Standard Faded are the ones that I've owned & would hunt for again.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have learned by others never to upgrade a guitar and expect to recover the costs when you sell.. I have also bought very few new guitars... actually 3 i bought new.. the one i sold i got lucky..Many years ago it sold on Ebay in USD funds and the exchange to Canadian money i pretty well broke even. The other two guitar i still have, the Telecaster if i sold it would lose about 400.00 on.. My LP i have had it so long i would make money.I buy used and enjoy them, just as much as having new..


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Eastman, Reverend, PRS SE line. good bang for the buck.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Picked up this Vintage Peter Green model several years ago for @ $500 new. Wasn't real crazy about the way it looked so I striped and refinished it, and whamo, gorgeous mahogany underneath. A guitar I pick up way more than my Gibson Les Paul:










I have tried other Vintage guitars and some were almost as good as this one while others were real dogs so you do have try them first.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

^^

Uh...this one that I have is so similar (though mine has the super shiny coating and yours more of a satin look):


















As for 'you get what you pay for' with PRS SE and LTD...considering that most of the SE guitars and the 400 series and up are all in the 800+ area of pricing, I'd say that says a lot of positive things - but I would buy used and be much happier.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Another vote for the Squier Classic Vibe series!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me it's the PRS SEs. Specially the Soapbar SE IIs. I call it the poor man's McCarthy.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> Picked up this Vintage Peter Green model several years ago for @ $500 new. Wasn't real crazy about the way it looked so I striped and refinished it, and whamo, gorgeous mahogany underneath. A guitar I pick up way more than my Gibson Les Paul:
> 
> View attachment 11427
> 
> ...


Are you referring to the Wilkinson Vintage Icon series? Forgot about those. Once took one of their SGs sans pickups to even out a trade. A fellow forum member refinished it in Pelham Blue nitro as a test run for a guitar he was building & dropped in a set of Kent Armstrong HB-sized P-90s. I must admit that it sounded way better than a $200 guitar should.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Got this one a couple of years ago for +/- 400$. An hybrid as they call them. Awsome craftmanship, stays in tune, Kent Amrstrong pickup plus piezo for the acoustic output, you can blend both and send the signal separately to two different amps with a Y adapter. The top is Bubinga, the neck mahogany and the fretboard is rosewood. All in all a keeper for me. Crafter is a family owned guitar maker from Korea since 1972.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Among what I have, and have held onto, the CV Tele and the Godin LG offer the best bang for the buck. The used Gretsch Electromatic was stinking good for the money too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes. Godin LG. P90 is my go to guitar. New was $800 or so. Bought it for $260?? Crazy. 

Every recording I do with it stands out. I did change the pus to motor city. Big kick up a few notches.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Had an acquaintance with a late 70's Squire Strat, ugliest thing on the planet, played amazing. I want that guitar.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Yes. Godin LG. P90 is my go to guitar. New was $800 or so. Bought it for $260?? Crazy.
> 
> Every recording I do with it stands out. I did change the pus to motor city. Big kick up a few notches.


Agree with you, the LG P90 is a very good guitar, has a sound of its own. It's a guitar that I have on my "to buy list".


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I've had my Squier Standard Strat for about ten years now. Recently, as of three days ago, I picked up an American Deluxe Strat. In my opinion if you can do without the many add on's of the Deluxe, the Squier did the job nicely at a cost difference of about $1200. Actually the Deluxe may go too far as the ten voices it has can be overwhelming.


----------



## rideough (Mar 5, 2006)

While I build my own guitars mostly, every once in awhile I can't resist a deal. Recently I picked up a Squire Vintage Modified Jaguar. I'd always wanted a Fender offset and hadn't been able to actually play one. After doing the essential Jaguar set up, this guitar is seriously amazing and I have no idea how FMIC is able to put them out at such a low price. Granted, the Jag is a niche market, with weird circuitry, short scale and required work right out of the box, but I love it. Jazzmaster next? Why not? They're only $250 used!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

rideough said:


> and I have no idea how FMIC is able to put them out at such a low price.


It has been discussed many times before but $2 per day labour is a significant part of it.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

No surprise here, I suppose, but by choices would be used Godins like the Exit 22, SDxt and LGs. All of these models offer plenty of versatility and are a treat to play. You can snag one of 'em, with any luck, for under three bills - and sometimes for considerably less than that. The lower-end Godins don't tend to have a great resale value, which is fine for buyers.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> Many great values...but the real truth is that the 'quality' didn't start until the mid '80s (though some exceptions are earlier, it wasn't consistent). The fact that 'Made In Japan' is somewhat synonymous with quality and therefor, value, doesn't actually mean that 'Made In Japan' and 'vintage from the 1960s' means even more value. There were very few decent Asian guitars in the '60s and even the '70s. The '80s was when they really emerged and the '90s was when they became premium (along with the prices). The quality of Asian guitars and Asian cars is, for the most part, a parallel course.


We got "MIJ" guitars because they were closer to us (Australia) , we were all lusting after the big boy USA made , which were right out of our price range.
My first "real" guitar was an E series Squier contemporary Strat (red HSS no pickguard) at 16. Bought new for $699. I saw a member here (DM69? Sorry if I got that wrong) selling one a few months back. (When funds were not flowing of cause).

So, my list, PRS SE Single-cut, Squier CV Tele & Epi Special II P-90's. My 2cent.

Really enjoying this thread. Please, continue.

Anybody talked about Prestige (Heritage) yet? I'd like to give one of those a whirl.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> It has been discussed many times before but $2 per day labour is a significant part of it.


In their economy they allows for a certain standard of living. Is it fully fair, I'd say no. But if these companies refused to build there, that much less $ would flow to those countries.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sambonee said:


> In their economy they allows for a certain standard of living. Is it fully fair, I'd say no. But if these companies refused to build there, that much less $ would flow to those countries.


 I just think that they should manufacture goods for their own market. Most people involved in manufacturing there, cannot afford to purchase the product which they make. That is a huge measuring stick. An industrialized nation with a product/workforce equation like that is not a partner in society - imagine if, in the '70s, '80s or even now, North American workers making cars at GM or Ford and being unable to afford to own one of the vehicles.

The foundation of the situation is people's need for cheap goods. If guitars were $900 and made here & people couldn't buy the cheap ones, perhaps we would each have one, two or three. I have met people who own 60 guitars. I have personally owned many as well but if they did not come so cheaply, I am sure that we wouldn't know so many people who own so many instruments. 

Some may say that there isn't anything wrong with that and that is true but most don't realize that it isn't the company providing a cost effective solution to your life situation but that they make more percentage of profit on the cheaper units so it is just a way for them to get more from the customer while having the customer believe that they are getting more for less.

The price is not the cost.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

using your own living standards as a yardstick to judge theirs is inaccurate.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The ability to afford to purchase the items which you are employed to make is far more basic than using inapplicable standards of living to judge IMO. Same with their rights as human beings - they should have the same as we do because those rights are basic and should be a default minimum.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I subscribe to the belief that paying someone less than $1/hour is stealing. Buying something made by someone paid less than $1/hour is participating in that theft. I don't like it when people steal from me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, i'll use s.korea and cort for an example. last year they had a giant protest over wages there. lots of bandwagoners were quick to dump on cort for it. but the truth of it is, s. korea has one of the strongest economies on the planet and and certainly a first world nation. their unemployment is lower than ours. there is no reason it should be any canadian's concern. you don't see other countries interested in the labor issues we have here, do you? it's because they know our gov't is large enough to handle our own problems. so is theirs. their gross national index per capita, is less than $12000 below canada, and they are a tiny fraction of the size. by comparison, canada is about the same amount below the states. those people at cort aren't forced to work there, and their gov't is strong enough to correct it if it doesn't fit their national standards. who are we to judge a culture so different than ours?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Scotty said:


> It seems that the majority of us, myself included, GAS over high quality and usually, highly priced instruments. But what about the underdog guitars? The ones that don't have the big names or the sexy looks. What are the hidden jems off the beaten path that just blew you away and for a fraction of the cost? I am so unimpressed with the generic selection at Long & McQuade...the sea of Gibson, Epiphone, Fender and PRS...maybe a few Gretch and not much else. What _uncommon_ guitar regardless of its brand name or styling just blew you away when you played it. (new or used)


This one languished for years at Encore until Original Dave moved out. No one can accuse it of having sexy looks. Used, these are quite inexpensive, if you can find them. Definitely a hidden gem IMO. Mid '90s Framus Renegade Pro:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Is that bridge Pu a "one or the other " situation? Please explain. 

Set or bolt neck?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> well, i'll use s.korea and cort for an example. last year they had a giant protest over wages there. lots of bandwagoners were quick to dump on cort for it. but the truth of it is, s. korea has one of the strongest economies on the planet and and certainly a first world nation. their unemployment is lower than ours. there is no reason it should be any canadian's concern. you don't see other countries interested in the labor issues we have here, do you? it's because they know our gov't is large enough to handle our own problems. so is theirs. their gross national index per capita, is less than $12000 below canada, and they are a tiny fraction of the size. by comparison, canada is about the same amount below the states. those people at cort aren't forced to work there, and their gov't is strong enough to correct it if it doesn't fit their national standards. who are we to judge a culture so different than ours?


I have seen some confessionals of workers who were eployees of Cort and when injured working there were dismissed. That is not right. Completely unethical. To buy one of their products is to condone the actions. 

Anyway, if I am not mistaken (perhaps I am), the one being discussed is Chinese and I simply disagree with the 'they are better off than when they didn't have the job' mentality. If everyone got 3 slaps in the head at the beginning of the day and suddenly were only getting slapped in the head once in the beginning of the day, I just can't get on side with the person who says "they are better off than they used to be". They are still getting slapped in the head.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Is that bridge Pu a "one or the other " situation? Please explain.
> Set or bolt neck?


The New/Older Framus guitars all have bolt-on necks (see picture below). 

- Single volume and tone pots.
- Three SD stratocaster single coil pickups (I don't remember which) wired to a 5-way switch as follows:
1 - neck
2 - neck + middle RWRP quack 
3 - neck + bridge (read this again)
4 - bridge + middle RWRP quack
5 - bridge
- Separate strat-sized SD mini-humbucker (Little '59 or JB Jr. or something like that) next to the bridge pickup. When one of the pots is pulled up, the wiring switches to bridge mini-humbucker only, volume only, tone bypass (from memory) - essentially a "blow" position - volume is boosted. So, yes to "one or the other."
- American-made Wilkinson bridge, Framus-branded tuners (most likely Schaller), Schaller strap-locks. Pots and switches are European (from memory - I'll check).
- Maple neck, oiled ash body, wenge? or ebony fingerboard, asymmetrically carved neck profile.

Here's a shot of the neck joint, from the web. There are additional hidden screws, accessible from the top of the guitar:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have seen some confessionals of workers who were eployees of Cort and when injured working there were dismissed. That is not right. Completely unethical. To buy one of their products is to condone the actions.
> 
> .



if you buy any american made textiles, you're (unknowingly) condoning the same practice. having spent time working in them for over a decade, i've seen the practice is widespread there, i've worked for fruit of the loom, guess jeans, and levis, among others. employees are screened for bysinosis every 6 months. the minute you begin to show signs of breathing problems, they harrass you until you quit, or screw up and get fired. then there's the construction industry there, and here as well. i've seen manufacturing in america play the same shitty deal too. i agree that's wrong, but no one seems to be putting a stop to it. not a counterpoint really, just a head's up is all. it's a widespread practice to get rid of people who are injured or with chronic health issues. i deal with it myself. i've been with a good company for over a year now, and they value my skills and work ethic. but usually, the minute someone sees me limping off the job after a hard day, i get my walking papers within a week or so.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah...the term 'rich bastards' is commonly used for many reasons - one being that many people who get/are rich, are bastards.


----------



## HeinrichDerp (Apr 29, 2014)

I have to say, I'm surprised no one mentioned Hagstrom. I picked up a Super Swede and case with a strap for $550. I also can't complain about and older (80's/90's) squier or fender, there are some different ones. As well, LTD's can be pretty damn versatile.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The best value for the buck for me is a Squier Affinity Telecaster, or a Squier Bullet Strat. Both will sound great through a good amp, and they will play like butter with a pro setup. Next is an MIM Strat or Tele, used, for $300 or less. Spend $150 on full size pots, good wiring, and alnico magnet pickups. You will have a guitar that sounds as good as an American Standard for $450. My opinion only, which costs you nothing, YMMV.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Mr. Charming comes to mind - Joe Kovacic. I think he has built more really ugly guitars than any other custom builder and his aesthetic sensibilities are surpassed only by his winning personality. OTOH, his guitars do tend to go cheap, and I think they are really well-made, nice-playing guitars. I think his least offensive design was the Standard (which, true to form, he said that he did not design). Easy enough to modify to improve balance and functionality, as I did to this Standard many years ago. And no one cares, because it's a …Lado.


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

Petey D said:


> If I had to go mainstream, and I must admit that I do want to from time to time, I'd go with one of these;
> 
> http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2014/Les-Paul-Melody-Maker.aspx
> 
> ...


I just bought one in TV Yellow and it's a keeper for sure! If I had the cash laying around I'd pick up one of the 2014 SGJ's as well, L&M will price match and I'd seen them at Future Shop for $499 back in Oct.

The MIJ Squiers were awesome when I worked in a music store in the 80's, the Tokai's from that era were awesome (with a pickup swap) but the prices for either of these are getting up there.


----------



## wildkat (Apr 28, 2014)

Squier Vm Telecaster Custom II P90. I had one, great guitar but since I have short fingers I could not get used to the 25.5" scale. Fender Modern player MP90 Jaguar 24" scale, surprisingly good guitar, that one is a keeper.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The 80s "SQ" series strats play and sound really nice for the money. Not an inexpensive guitar, but the early 90s Les Paul Classics (when they still had "Les Paul Model" script on the headstock) are real overachievers IMO. If I could bond with the skinny necks, I'd probably own a few.

Used G&Ls are always a great bargain as mentioned earlier in the thread


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> To buy one of their products is to condone the actions.


Are Korean or Chinese worker's rights more likely to improve if the west never engages in trade with them? That's the standard argument for trade agreements with language that favours improvements in health and safety. It's a slow process - requiring cultural shift.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

Years ago, I got an OLP Ernie Ball music man copy (MM4) for an additional $29 when I bought a Line6 Guitarport. The middle single coil pickup is the bluesiest funky sounding thing. Worth the $29 just to hear that chime. Fun guitar to play right out of the box.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

whywhyzed said:


> Are Korean or Chinese worker's rights more likely to improve if the west never engages in trade with them? That's the standard argument for trade agreements with language that favours improvements in health and safety. It's a slow process - requiring cultural shift.


Well, the rest of my post from that quote is significant:

- - - Updated - - -



smorgdonkey said:


> ... Chinese and I simply disagree with the 'they are better off than when they didn't have the job' mentality. If everyone got 3 slaps in the head at the beginning of the day and suddenly were only getting slapped in the head once in the beginning of the day, I just can't get on side with the person who says "they are better off than they used to be". They are still getting slapped in the head.


For the most part, the question of benefit to the other countries' societies and the statements released about that are spin by the government and corporations involved and just divert attention away from the fact that it is the way it is so that rich people can get fatter stacks of cash...but they are 'helping societies'. Riiiiight.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Not going to lie... Didn't read the thread... Anyone mention World Musical Instruments Co? They're the Korean company who makes all the PRS-SE stuff, Chapman Guitars, Schecter, LTD, and a bunch of the other $500-$1500 range stuff. They're usually decent instruments for the price.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> Not going to lie... Didn't read the thread... Anyone mention World Musical Instruments Co? They're the Korean company who makes all the PRS-SE stuff, Chapman Guitars, Schecter, LTD, and a bunch of the other $500-$1500 range stuff. They're usually decent instruments for the price.


I realize that I never indicated a price range in the OP, I did have lower priced guitars in mind. (Say under $500-600) I think that anything over the $1k range is the gateway to upper end, though I know that it goes far beyond that for some. If we are to consider guitars between $500 and $1k, than my vote has to be Epiphone Elitist, if you can locate one. At $700-900 used, it is 2/3 less than used, comparably built Gibsons. Truly a professional grade instrument. I bought mine for $800 and have only found ONE Les Paul that I feel compared or exceeded it's quality. It was $4500. True, it may never fetch $2k, though I will make all of my money back if I ever decide to sell it. Which is doubtful, because I'd have to buy another


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i think smorg is right about the cultural shift part. s. korea is a major economic world player. they're technologically advanced (more so than canadia or the states). it's not the backwards country some people think it is. however, they're culture is very different from ours. us not buying guitars won't get them to treat their workers better. it just puts people with an already shitty life out of a job.
that said, factories here ain't no picnic either. i can say that from personal experience. not asian level suck, but suck just the same


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know if anyone mentioned them yet but many of the Godin Guitars would fit in this bracket. All the Session models are in the $700.00 range.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned them yet but many of the Godin Guitars would fit in this bracket. All the Session models are in the $700.00 range.


You mention Godin in EVERY discussion...even if we were talking about poutine, you'd bring up Godin somehow.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> You mention Godin in EVERY discussion...even if we were talking about poutine, you'd bring up Godin somehow.


Well, we're Canadian...so I am all for Godin making the cut


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe he has Shares in Godin...lol





smorgdonkey said:


> You mention Godin in EVERY discussion...even if we were talking about poutine, you'd bring up Godin somehow.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a MIM strat and a hagstrom ultra swede. I find that they are both of exceptional value. The hagstrom in particular isn't quite underrated. It just isn't rated much at all Those who rate it, rate it highly.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I like Godin too. So sue me. I don't even mind the odd serving of poutine! Go figure.

As for Hagstrom, I've kept a couple of different Swedes for a time. Nice LP-type guitar. I'm not that much of an LP guy so I let go of 'em, one after the other. I found i didn't like the Ultra Swede because I found the neck specs not to my liking. A little too thin. But yeah, they're pretty well made. I actually like their composite fingerboard - what do they call it, a resinator board? Pretty smooth and slick.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, even Bill Kaman, former owner of Ovation guitars has said on the Ovation forum that the Godin family of guitar lines are the best value for money that cannot be copied.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's my three (in no particular order):
Godin
Reverend
Squier 
All offer incredible bang for the buck, but Reverends have to be the most progressive new guitar company out there rather than simply reincarnating the classic models. IMHO all guitars should have that hi-pass Bass Contour control -- so versatile!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steve C said:


> Well, even Bill Kaman, former owner of Ovation guitars has said on the Ovation forum that the Godin family of guitar lines are the best value for money that cannot be copied.


If you look at the whole line-up they have more varied selection than any other guitar manufacturer I know of. They don't make just a few different types of guitars, they make many; very many. They are also one of the leaders in new guitar technology.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I'll vote for those ill-fated DeArmond guitars that Fender put out years ago. They were reissues of ancient Guild designs, made in Korea, and they were so good, Fender basically shot themselves in the foot and stopped production pretty quickly. They are a regular bargain on the market these days. You can score a good M-75 Bluesbird style single cut for about $400. I have one and it plays just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

DavidP said:


> .. Reverends have to be the most progressive new guitar company out there rather than simply
> reincarnating the classic models. IMHO all guitars should have that hi-pass Bass Contour control -- so versatile!



I bought a used Warhawk last year not knowing what to expect from the 
bass contour. Love it. And yeah, more guitars should be equipped with it.


----------



## Mike Littledog (Apr 15, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> basically a one-man operation that's been pumping out hand built, top quality guitars in Canada since the early 60's. He even makes his own pickups and bridges. My Fireball has never had a fret job and it's been played to death by 2 generations already. IMHO there is no better guitar made.


Hi Lincoln, do you have any more info on this guy... I have a Roxbury, want t know more, thanks


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Littledog said:


> Hi Lincoln, do you have any more info on this guy... I have a Roxbury, want t know more, thanks



Fury Guitar maker Glenn McDougall passes

There are a couple really active Fury Guitar face book groups, the Fury web site is still up but it's not active. 

Home

Looks like the company is up for sale.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The Dearmond guitars that. Guild put out 1999, then fender bought Guild and shut them down and put on there version..The Dearmonds made in Korea, had the USA Gold tone pickups...They seem to go for quite a bit ...I bought a Starfire new at 12 fret , still have it...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The Dano Semi Hollow electric 12 string is a lot of guitar for the buck. Right out of the box, the guitar was in tune and straight neck.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Loar is also a pretty decent guitar at very decent prices.

The Loar - Products


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My vote is always for the Squier Classic Vibe series for this category, although hardly uncommon.

The old Yamaha RGX121s was a great HSH Super Strat, but with a regular strat style trem. Alder body. The pickups and spectacular, but the build quality is incredible at that price point. I've neglected and abused mine since early 2002 with no issues at all.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> The Dearmond guitars that. Guild put out 1999, then fender bought Guild and shut them down and put on there version..The Dearmonds made in Korea, had the USA Gold tone pickups...They seem to go for quite a bit ...I bought a Starfire new at 12 fret , still have it...


I just sold mine this past week. I bought it new early 2000. I was amazed at some of the responses I got. They seem to have a cult following. A few said they had been waiting for one to come on the market and had no trouble with my asking price. One guy even said he'd leave work to meet me right away. Maybe I sold too cheap.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

MIM Fender strats. You can find them used as low as $300 but usually around $400 - $450 used. I picked up a Deluxe Roadhouse for $400. I’ve never played a really bad one and I have played some exceptional ones. Quite often you’ll find an upgraded one with after market pickups. Usually they need new strings and a setup but once you do that you’ll have a guitar that will last you years.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> My vote is always for the Squier Classic Vibe series for this category, although hardly uncommon.
> 
> The old Yamaha RGX121s was a great HSH Super Strat, but with a regular strat style trem. Alder body. The pickups and spectacular, but the build quality is incredible at that price point. I've neglected and abused mine since early 2002 with no issues at all.


I just bought an SX Tele and if it hadn't been for the arm and belly cut the SX had, I would have grabbed the Squier. It seems everyone is satisfied with them and there must be a reason for that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I just bought an SX Tele and if it hadn't been for the arm and belly cut the SX had, I would have grabbed the Squier. It seems everyone is satisfied with them and there must be a reason for that.


probably should have grabbed the Squier


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I just bought an SX Tele and if it hadn't been for the arm and belly cut the SX had, I would have grabbed the Squier. It seems everyone is satisfied with them and there must be a reason for that.


I don't like arm and belly cuts on my Teles. I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I don't like arm and belly cuts on my Teles. I'm old fashioned.


Well, one thing I do like on teles and most guitar is binding on front and back and with arm and belly cuts that is ruled out so I had to sacrifice one for the other. A red body with white binding looks very cool to me.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, one thing I do like on teles and most guitar is binding on front and back and with arm and belly cuts that is ruled out so I had to sacrifice one for the other. A red body with white binding looks very cool to me.


Indeed. The double binding is what led me to the Classic Vibe Custom, over the American Special I was about to buy. That and the superb neck pickup tone.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The very best underated guitars and basses are the 70s and 80's Japanese invasion of instruments. ... still no respect to this day from players even after Fender got some made there...

The Geddy Lee bass is the best example that comes to mind...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> The very best underated guitars and basses are the 70s and 80's Japanese invasion of instruments. ... still no respect to this day from players even after Fender got some made there...
> 
> The Geddy Lee bass is the best example that comes to mind...


No arguments here. Too bad there was lots of garbage too. Not the kind of guitars you can buy sight unseen, for the most part.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

The build quality and play ability of the Korean made Agiles is remarkable and at their low price there's lots of room left in the budget for upgrading the pickups etc. This one got a set of Duncan "Vintage Blues 59's" and still came in at under $500 including guitar, upgrades and case.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BEACHBUM said:


> The build quality and play ability of the Korean made Agiles is remarkable and at their low price there's lots of room left in the budget for upgrading the pickups etc. This one got a set of Duncan "Vintage Blues 59's" and still came in at under $500 including guitar, upgrades and case.


They also have a custom page that a lot are not aware of yet. You can get a top notch guitar with many different options for anywhere from $800.00 to $1800;00.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> They also have a custom page that a lot are not aware of yet. You can get a top notch guitar with many different options for anywhere from $800.00 to $1800;00.


I didn't know about that. Thatnks for the info. Gonna check it out.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I just picked up a ICS Squire Telecaster Custom and did n`t expect much thinking i would mod it over time .I spent 3 hrs. tweaking the neck and intonation and then played it for 2 - 6 hr sittings , i will change the tuners , it`s ugly , but mint , it has 2 P90 pups sounds and plays great , who knew?
I`m going to play it a lot over the next couple of weeks I have got to be missing something !


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, 8 pages of epic fail.
The correct answer is Gibson Les Paul Junior.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Used USA Strat or Tele. $900 to $1300 used with a case on any given day
Used USA Les Paul Studio. Same deal. $900 to $1300 asking all the time.
At least several dozen of these 3 classics are for sale at any given day anywhere in the country, most sit for weeks or months if the price is above $1200.

Any used USA Peavey. Harder to find the US made models from the 80s and 90s but they’re pretty good. Terrible resale market!!! Ask how I know....the Firenza I have is excellent but worth less than the MIC Squier Telecaster I have. The peavey is a much better guitar....

Best $100 used guitar? Squier SE Strat, or Epiphone Special II. I’ve had both. Fit and finish is spotty but they can be turned into great guitars with some setup time put into them.
New? Squier Affinity Telecaster or Jazzmaster.

My favorite $100 guitar? Peavey Raptor Plus from late 90s. 3+3 headstock weird Strat-ish body but it plays great. I love it.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

SQ series Squire Strats. They're still a pretty good bargin.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That Tribute 50's SG (rare prototype version LOL) I bought for 4 bills was an exceptional value. All US parts, plays and sounds great. 

But I'd say late 70's and 80's Japanese guitars. Not as good a deal as they used to be - some people have extremely inflated valuations of theirs and that seems to have queer the market a bit. But there are still some good deals, if you know what you're looking at.


----------

